# Any one on here work as a DRiver or Security for Hospitals



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have recently retired and am looking for a second career .I have heard some of the hospitals hire security guards for on site, and some hire drivers, and some are hired for carriers, or couriers.. If you have any information on this I would appreciate your contacting me. you can contact me direct at [email protected] . Thank you in advance.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i work at sacred and we use wackenhut for security. i believe they drive employees to and from the parking lot too. i'm sure they need officers.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Check CraigsList Pensacola, there are usually security positions/openings advertised.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Securitas, on the corner of Olive rd. and old Palafox is hiring security guards.


----------

